# Three whole eggs provide more muscle growth than six proteins



## Vision (Jan 5, 2020)

*Three whole eggs provide more muscle growth than six proteins*
*Three whole eggs provide 18 grams of protein and 17 grams of fat. Six egg proteins - so without the yolks - also provide 18 grams of protein, and nothing else. Based on that data you would think that bodybuilders benefit more from a meal with 6 egg proteins than from a meal with 3 whole eggs: just as many proteins for their muscle growth, but no fat that they have to lose again. But according to American sports scientists at the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign, it's not that simple.*
*Study*

The researchers got 10 male students, who had experience with strength training, to train their legs on two occasions. The students were then given a meal with whole eggs on one occasion and a protein meal on the other.*Results*
When the researchers looked at the changes in leucine concentration in the blood of the test subjects, and calculated how much muscle mass the test subjects built up after their workout and egg intake, they saw no difference between the effect of the proteins and the whole eggs.





Mapping the _whole-body leucine metabolism is not the only way to determine whether someone is building muscle mass. You can also remove muscle cells from test subjects and look at the incorporation of labeled amino acids. Then you determine the myofibrillar protein synthesis rate . When the researchers did that, they saw that whole eggs increased the myofibrillar protein synthesis rate more than the proteins.
_





*Mechanism*
The researchers do not understand exactly why whole eggs have a greater muscle-strengthening effect than proteins, but perhaps found an indication of a possible mechanism: the researchers found more activated p70S6K1 in the muscle cells of the subjects who had eaten whole eggs.




*Conclusion*
" _In conclusion, we show that postexercise myofibre protein synthesis rates are stimulated to a greater extent after the consumption of whole eggs than after the consumption of egg whites in healthy young men, despite being matched for protein content,_ " write the researchers.
" _Future work is required to identify the potential role of nonprotein food components to contribute to the stimulation or postprandial muscle protein synthesis rates in humans_ ."
" _This information is important because other nutritional components may contribute to food protein requirements and particularly when dietary protein is consumed in moderate amounts (15-20 g protein / meal)_ ."
*Zeurpuntje*
The meals were not isocaloric. So it could just be that a meal with six proteins and a little olive oil [let's just call you] has a completely different effect on muscle growth.
*Sponsor*
The study was funded by the US Department of Agriculture.
Source:
Am J Clin Nutr 2017; 106: 1401-12.

*Consumption of whole eggs promotes greater stimulation of postexercise muscle protein synthesis than consumption of isonitrogenous amounts of egg whites in young men
(Read more here)*


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 5, 2020)

Always been a whole egg eater myself.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 6, 2020)

Great read and thanks for the info!


----------

